# Όταν η επιμέλεια της φωτογραφίας γινόταν στον σκοτεινό θάλαμο



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2016)

Τρία σημειώματα που ανακάλυψα στο διαδίκτυο ξεκινώντας από αυτή τη φωτογραφία, που δείχνει οδηγίες υπερέκθεσης/υποέκθεσης κλπ:







KEEP IT SIMPLE: AN INTERVIEW WITH MAGNUM PRINTER PABLO INIRIO

Marked Up Photographs Show How Iconic Prints Were Edited in the Darkroom

(ξανά...) Magnum and the Dying Art of Darkroom Printing


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2016)

Kαλό!
Πριν μερικούς μήνες πήγα σε μια έκθεση φωτογραφίας του Χορστ, στην οποία περίμενα να δω μεταξύ άλλων και αυτήν εδώ την πολύ γνωστή διαφημιστική φωτογραφία, όπου όπως δείχνει η σύγκριση, η τέλεια εφαρμογή του διαφημιζόμενου προιόντος ήταν προϊόν ρετουσαρίσματος:






Η έκθεση είχε πάρα πολλές φωτογραφίες με οδηγίες ρετουσαρίσματος σημειωμένες από τον φωτογράφο, όπως είχε επίσης και πολλά προσχέδια και βοηθητικές φωτογραφίες στις οποίες έβλεπες όλα τα στάδια μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο αποτέλεσμα. Ακριβώς όπως ένας ζωγράφος προετοιμάζει ένα πίνακα και μετά ρετουσάρισμα και ξαναρετουσάρισμα μέχρι το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. 
Δεν ξέρω πότε προλάβαιναν να τα κάνουν όλα αυτά δεδομένου ότι όλοι οι διάσημοι φωτογράφοι της εποχής είχαν και την κύρια δουλειά τους (ο Χόρστ εργαζόταν σαν φωτογράφος στο Βογκ, όπου σε κάθε τέυχος είχε ένα δεκαεξασέλιδο), και την προσωπική καλλιτεχνική δουλειά και την προσωπική εμπορική δουλειά, και άλλες δουλειές. Η μόνη εξήγηση είναι ότι είχαν πολλούς βοηθούς και πολλά εργαστήρια που δούλευαν παράλληλα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2016)

Και φυσικά οι σταρ του παλιού Χόλιγουντ δεν ήταν ποτέ αρετουσάριστοι. 
Αυτή εδώ της Τζόαν Κρώφορντ χρειάστηκε λέει έξι ώρες ρετουσάρισμα. Σε έξι ώρες κατάφεραν αυτά που υπόσχονται όλες οι κρέμες. Και μέχρι και μικρότερο κούτελο και πιο καλή έκφραση πέτυχαν. H φωτογραφία είναι του 1931, όταν η Τζόαν Κρώφορντ ήταν 27 ετών.


----------

